# [Sammelthread] Firefall



## phila_delphia (25. April 2012)

*FireFall... *​ 
...heißt das Erstlingswerk des Californischen Red 5 Studios. Nach Jahren der liebevollen Planung und Entwicklung ist die auf dem Free-To-Play-Prinzip basierende Kreuzung aus FPS und MMORPG seit einiger Zeit in der geschlossenen Beta Phase angekommen. Da mittlerweile jedoch das NDA gefallen ist, dachte ich es wäre gut einen eigenen Thread zu diesem vielversprechenden Titel zu haben. Mein Lieblingszitat, zum Spiel (aus einem Kommentar zum Pax2010 Video auf Youtube) faßt das Folgende wie ich finde treffen zusammen: "Borderlands meets Gears of War and have a Star Craft baby."
_Bei Interesse am gemeinsamen Spielen - PvP oder PvE - bitte zum Ende des Post scrollen!_​ 

*Überblick:*​ 
Firefall spielt auf einer zukünftigen Erde die in zahlreiche Enklaven aufgeteilt ist. Diese einzelnen Sektoren innerhalb der ganz und gar frei begehbaren Karte, werden als sogenannte "SIN-Netzwerke" bezeichnet, in denen immer wieder verschiedene Events stattfinden oder Aufträge zu erledigen sind. Soabld man ein neues Sin Netzwerk betritt und sich am dortigen Server anmeldet, spwant man im Fall eines Falles an dem Punkt an dem man sich zuletzt eingeloggt hat (Nach der erstmaligen Anmeldung erfolgt dieser Login automatisch bei Betreten des SIN-Abschnitts). Schon in der Beta hat jeder des Abschnitte ein unterschiedliches Flair. Besonders schön: Die Wechsel zwischen den Regionen sind fließend und sehr stimmig. Strand geht langsam in Urwald, Urwald langsam in Gebirge über...​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Obwohl die Landschaft in New Eden malerisch ist und das Wetter zum Sonnenbaden einlädt, wird das Leben nicht etwa vom Müßiggang, sondern vom drastischen Mangel an allen erdenklichen Rohstoffen bestimmt. Also versucht der Spieler in der, einem dynamischen Tag- und Nachtwechsel unterworfenen Welt, die begehrten Bodenschätze unter Einsatz seines virtuellen Lebens aus dem Erdreich zu fördern. So kann er (bessere) Ausrüstung und Waffen herstellen und hilfreiche Technologien erschließen, die ihm das Überleben in Fortaleza (Hauptort der Closed Beta) und Umgebung erleichtern sollen.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der Förderprozess in dem die Rohstoffe gewonnen werden, wird von Maschinen, den sogenannten Thumpern (siehe Walkthrough und PAX Video), übernommen. Dennoch ist diese Arbeit kein Zuckerschlecken. Denn jedes Hämmern der Fördermaschiene lockt nicht nur zahlreiche Vertreter der wildgewordenen Fauna an... Zu allem Überfluß tumeln sich vor den Toren der Siedlungen auch die bößartigen, antropomorphen "Auserwählten", die sich fest vorgenomen haben die letzten menschlichen Rückzugsorte unter ihre Kontroll zu bringen (First I will kill you - and then I'll find your Familiy). Somit gerät jeder Ausflug in die ungschüzten Zonen zu einem echten Abenteuer. Aus diesem Grunde ist man gut beraten Ferit, Coralit, Basalt und Co. nur in Gruppen (Alleingänge werden kaum belohnt und enden gerade am Anfang leicht tödlich) abzubauen, die stark genug sind um den Angriffen auf die Thumper Einhalt gebieten zu können.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Eine gute Party besteht aus 4-6 Personen unterschiedlicher Klassen (Assault, Recon, Biotec, Dreadnaught und Engi) mit unterschiedlichen Bewaffnungen und Fähigkeiten. Besonders ist, dass man als Spieler nicht auf eine einzige Klasse festgelegt ist, sondern die sogenannten "Battleframes" jederzeit in den Enklaven wechseln kann. Natürlich könne die einzelnen Klassen unabhängig voneinander gelevet werden - aber eben ohne für jede Klasse einen anderen Charakter anlegen zu müssen.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Neben den Stationen an denen die Battleframes gewechselt werden können, gibt es in den Enklaven auch Händler, Aufbereitungsstationen (Crafting) und PvP-Arenen (siehe PvP-Video), sowie Kommandostationen an denen besondere Missionen vergeben werden. Als besonderen Anreiz kann man sich in den PvP-Arenen gerade die seltenen Rohstoffe verdienen, die man in der offenen Welt nur schwerlich findet. Sehr fair erscheint mir dabei, dass man für den Auftritt in der Arena auch dann belohnt wird, wenn man (wie es mir oft geht) nicht so besonders abschneidet. Selbstverständlich bleiben beim Wechsel zwischen PvE und PvP alle Ränge, Waffen und Skills erhalten. Ob man sich seine Sporen also lieber in der Arena, oder bei den Einzelspieler- oder Gruppenmissionen verdient, bleibt jedem Spieler selbst überlassen.​ 

*Hilfreiche Konsolen-Kommandos:*​ 
- Die ingame Konsole wird mit Alt+F1 geöffnet. Viele Befehle können aber auch mir einem / davor direkt ins Chatfenster eingegeben werden.​ 
- "camera.1stpersonoffset x" hier mit kann von -15 bis 15 der FOV Wert eingestellt werden (ich mag +10)​ 
- "rd.shadowscale X.XX" hier kann die Auflüsung der Schatten von 0.0 bis 1.0 eingestellt werden (Im Forum meinte jemand 1.05 bringe die beste Performance - komischerweise
scheint das zu stimmen). Dieser Wert muss bei jedem Start selbst eingegeben werden.​ 
- "WriteConfig + Name" So kann man seine eigen Configuration abspeichern.​ 
- Mit "/showfps" bzw. "/showping" ins chatfenster geschrieben blendet man die die FPS bzw. die PING ein und aus.​ 
- Immer wieder kommt es in der Beta zu Problemen mit dem Interface (wenn z.B. etwas nicht angezeigt wird). In diesem Fall sollte man im Chat "/rui"
eingeben. Dies bewirkt einen Reset des User Interface.​ 
- Seid Ihr einem Squad beigetreten, könnte aber Eure Teammitglieder nicht auf der Karte sehen, dann gebt im Chat "/joinleader" ein, dann werdet ihr dem Leader der Gruppe neu zugeordnet (klappt natürlich nur, wenn ihr nicht selbst Leader des Squad seid - in diesem Falle müssen die anderen Gruppenmitglieder den Befehl tippen)​ 

*Links:*​ 
Link zur Homepage des Entwicklers (Free Online Multiplayer FPS | Firefall the Game)​ 
Link zum Firefall Forum (http://www.firefallthegame.com/community/)​ 
Link zur Homepage der Red 5 Studios (Red 5 Studios)​ 
Link zum Youtube Kanal der Red 5 Studios (r5studios - YouTube)​ 
Link zum Firefall Wiki (Firefall Wiki)​ 
Link zum Spiel bei PC Games (Firefall (PC): Test, Tipps, Videos, News, Release Termin - PCGames.de)​ 
Link zum Preview von GameStar (Firefall (PC) in der Vorschau bei GameStar.de)​ 

*News und Infos:*​ 
_- 27.04.12: Gegenwärtig wird Firefall in unglaublich rasantem Tempo mit Patches versorgt. In der Woche seit ich den Beta-Zugang habe kamen schon zwei Patches raus - wobei das heutige - Update beachtliche 3,5 GB faßt und unzählige Veränderungen (mit besonderem Fokus auf die in-game-Kommunikation) beinhaltet._​ 
_- Guter Support: Nachdem ich schon zahlreiche Bugs gemeldet habe, kann ich sagen, dass der Support einfach klasse ist. Oft werden Bugs noch über Nacht gefixt. Zudem bekommt man als erster Einsender eines Bugs eine persönliche Rückmeldungen zum gemeldeten Fehler. Zudem können Betatester in einem speziellen Feedbackforum selbst Vorschläge zur Verbesserung des Spieles einreichen. Die Community hat die Möglichkeit über diese Vorschläge abzustimmen und nach einer Prüfung durch Red 5 werden diese Vorschläge z.T. direkt (manachmal auch abgeändert) ind Spiel übernommen. Langer Reder kurzer Sinn: Der Support ist einfach Spitze!_​ 
_- Besonders interessant (und nett gemacht) finde ich das letzte der Videos, in dem das "Staged Content" genannte Prinzip des Spiels vorgestellt wird. "Staged Content" meint, dass bestimmte Ereignisse in New Eden erst dann stattfinden, wenn die Spielergemeinschaft diese oder jene Aufgaben erledigt hat. So wird z.B. ein neuer Kartenabschnitt erst dann für alle zugänglich, wenn zuvor gemeinsam eine Reihe von Generatoren abgeschaltet wurden... Firefall startet also mit weniger Content als bereits erstellt ist und will im wahresten Sinne des Wortes von der Community erspielt werden._​ 
_- 04.05.12: In den kommenden Wochen steht sowohl die Veröffentlichung von neuem PvE Content als auch der ausgiebige Test der PvP-Spiele und der Balance der verschiedenen Klassen an. Ich bin auf die Änderungen gespannt..._​ 
_- Nach einer kleinen Runde mit dem neuen Patch habe ich (neben einigen Bugs) zwei tolle Verbesserungen bemerkt: Der Spielablauf wurde um ca. 30 beschleinige, wodurch das Spiel deutlich fordernder ist. Zum zweiten wurde auch die FPS-Performance merklich verbessert (für mich macht das im Durchschnitt +10-15 FPS aus)._​ 
_- 10.05.12: Der letzte Patch brachte nicht nur einen deutlichen Performance Schub sondern auch viel "Polishing" des User Interface. Bedienkomfort und Spielbarkeit sind dadurch noch einmal deutlich gestiegen. Auch die Preise und Rohstoffausbeute wurde ausbalanciert. Ein klasse Update war das wiedereinmal!_​ 
_- 17.05.12: Weitere Performance Verbesserungen und zahlreiche Veränderungen am User Interface (sehr komfortable) sowie einige Korrekturen das Balancing._​ 
_- 29.05.12: Red 5 arbeiten gerade an einem größeren Update. In dieser und der vergangenen Woche gab es daher vor allem kleinere aber z.T. sehr wertvolle Bugfixes._​ 
_- 07.06.12: Bis zur Fertigstellung des nächsten großen (GROßEN!!!) Updates in 4 bis sechs Wochen wird es keine wöchentlichen Patches mehr geben, das hängt vor allem mit den im kommenden Milestone angekündigten umfangreichen Gameplayänderung zusammen. Einen groben Ausblick gibt das schon einmal erwähnte, zuletzt angehängte Video. Im dieswöchigen Patch wurden einige Bugs gefixt, die passiven Fähigkeiten der Klassen gestrichen, customizable Crosshairs implementiert und die Basisgeschwindigkeit aller Klassen um 33% angehoben und noch einiges mehr... Ein, wie ich finde, kleines aber feines Paket!_​ 
_- 08.06.12: Registrierte Benutzer erhalten per e-mail die ein Rekrutierungsgesuch der Hellhounds (einer Division der United Armys of the Accord) um eine geplante Invasion der Chosen zurückzuschlagen. Die HP der Hellhounds zeigt u.a. einen Timer der am 1.Juli abläuft... http://www.hellhoundhq.com/_​ 
_- 31.07.12: Nachdem es inden Vergangenen Wochen recht ruhig um Firefall war, wurden in den vergangenen Tagen die überarbeiteten Klassen, die im "Dev Diary May Video" angekündigt wurden, vorgestellt. Diese Vorstellung habe ich zum Anlass genommen um einige älter Videos zu entfrenen. Nach dem Cinematic Trailer und der Erklärung zum "Staged Content" sowie dem "Dev Diary May" Wird zuerst das neue Combat/Duelling System vorgestellt. Im Anschluss folgen dann die Videos zu den einzelnen Klassen..._
_Persönlich bin ich insgesamt mit den Überarbeitungen zufrieden, vorausgesetzt die Klassen behalten ihre Sekundärwaffen. Jedenfalls freue ich mich schon auf die Veröffentlichung des nächsten Milestone (Mitte August?!)._​ 


*Videos:*​ 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8wKw9AGX3bs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GgFcEW5nyGI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eUE9grLXiM8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2c2V82ec9S0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iboC41GQzXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6dHnButFVjU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HFPqoIvLq6Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aCtkHCEK_gI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CYsheuFJq04

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=375winVYx_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

Grüße!​ 
Phila​ 
_- Für den Fall, dass Ihr mich im Spiel adden wollt: PhilaDelphia._​ 
_- Über meinen Clan kann ich einen eigenen TS3 Kanal mit samt Unterforum anbieten (PM an mich)._​


----------



## Hackman (14. Mai 2012)

Sieht sehr interessant aus. Gestern erst drauf aufmerksam geworden. Hat jemand einen Beta-Invite übrig?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (15. Mai 2012)

invite is raus


----------



## Hackman (16. Mai 2012)

Danke. Macht echt Laune das Spiel, auch wenn nicht alles so  selbsterklärend ist und ich pausenlos im Chat die Leute frage wie dieses  und jenes geht. Ich heiße im Spiel MixedUpManiac, wär cool ein paar  Freunde ingame zu haben.


----------



## phila_delphia (17. Mai 2012)

Hackman schrieb:


> Danke. Macht echt Laune das Spiel, auch wenn nicht alles so selbsterklärend ist und ich pausenlos im Chat die Leute frage wie dieses und jenes geht. Ich heiße im Spiel MixedUpManiac, wär cool ein paar Freunde ingame zu haben.


 
Hi! Ich hab Deine Einladung schon angenommen und freue mich darauf gemeinsam zu spielen. Wenn wir genügend sind, könnten wir uns über TS3 auch mal an die PvP Gefechte wagen...

Grüße

Phila

P.S.: Das man am Anfang im Chat viel fragen muss habe ich auch erlebe. Aber meistens sind die Leute doch recht hilfsbereit.


----------



## Hackman (17. Mai 2012)

Ja, vor allem kann man viel Sachen glaub ich nur über den Chat machen, z.B. um per Squad-Chat zu sprechen, und nicht für alle in der Zone, muß man /s machen. Da muß man wirklich Leute fragen. Hab dann den Tipp bekommen, daß /help alle Befehler listet, aber bei mir hat es garnichts bewirkt. Ich werd mal das Forum durchsuchen ob es nicht irgendwie einen User-Guide für Noobs gibt. Oder vielleicht mal im Wiki stöbern 
P.S. PvP gerne, ich hab gestern fleißig gethumpert und werd heut abend mal schaun, ob ich meinen Assault etwas pimpen kann und dann mal ins PvP gehen. Ich hab auch nen TS3-Channel, also wenn du Lust hast schreib mich diesbezüglich an.


----------



## phila_delphia (22. Mai 2012)

Es ist ein neues Developer Video zu Firefall erschienen (siehe das unterste Video im Startpost). Die größte Änderung wird sein, dass es in Zukunft keine Levels mehr gibt. Das Levelsystem wird durch ein System abgelöst in dem man die gewonnenen XP direkt in neue Ausrüstung investieren kann. Natürlich braucht man zur Produktion der Ausrüstung noch immer die entsprechenden Rohstoff. Auf diese Weise entfällt das "nerfige" Warten auf den Levelanstieg bis man endlich die zuletzt gefundene Ausrüstung anlegen kann und antürlich kann man nun viel freier entscheiden in welche Richtung man seinen Char entwickeln will. Ich bin gespannt und hoffe nun auf den Wipe 

Grüße


----------



## Sorehead (29. Mai 2012)

Das Spiel wirkt interessant und hat ein paar frische Ideen.  Auch das neue XP System, welches die Level abgelöst hat, klingt gut soweit.
Ich hoffe, ich rutsche noch irgendwie in die Beta. Werde es jedenfalls mal im Auge behalten.


----------



## phila_delphia (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo Sorehead! Danke für Dein Interesse Firefall darf auf jeden Fall noch bekannter werden 

Die Beta wird ständig ausgeweitet. Für manche wird sie länger dauern als es ihnen lieb ist, da gerade vor allem die Spielmechanik überprüft wird und PvE noch kaum Quests vorhanden sind. Zudem wird es kein klassisches Release geben - stattdessen wird das Spiel langsam aber sicher in die Veröffentlichung hineinrutschen... Du hast also gute Chancen eingeladen zu werden.

Grüße


----------



## Sertix (31. Mai 2012)

Warte auch schon seit mehr als 1 Monat auf einen Beta Key, wer also einen übrig hätte 

Entwickelt sich hofentlich besser als f2p Tribes Ascend.
Das es für echte Moneten keine Power Weapons sondern nur Skins gibt ist löblich.


----------



## phila_delphia (8. Juni 2012)

- Aufgrund der geplanten, umfangreichen Gameplayänderungen (siehe Startpost) gibt es in den nächsten 4-6 Wochen keine wöchentlichen Clientupdates.
- Server bleiben oben
- Ich vermute aber, es gibt daher auch keine neuen Beta-Keys in dieser Zeit

Grüße


----------



## phila_delphia (31. Juli 2012)

Update des Startpost mit vielen neuen Videos im mit interessanten Ankündigungen bezüglich des Core-Combat und der Klassen!


----------



## phila_delphia (23. August 2012)

Ich habe 2 Firefall Keys zu vergeben. Wer zuerst schreibt bekommt Sie.

Grüße


----------



## Caduzzz (23. August 2012)

ARGS, nein *heul* ab nächster Woche Nachtdienst (=kannst mich in die Tonne kloppen-zunixzugebrauchen), danach ne woche weg..dann urlaub und vlt auch weg..


----------



## phila_delphia (24. August 2012)

Das ging ja schnell... Grüße an nulch und caduzzz.

Phila


----------



## phila_delphia (25. August 2012)

Und nochmal *einen Key* für Firefall zu vergeben!

Liebe Grüße


----------



## nulchking (25. August 2012)

Habe leider probleme das Spiel zu installieren, er sagt das der Setup nicht entpackt werden kann und ich mein System neustarten soll.
Neu Runterladen hat es leider auch nicht behoben :/


----------



## phila_delphia (26. August 2012)

nulchking schrieb:


> Habe leider probleme das Spiel zu installieren, er sagt das der Setup nicht entpackt werden kann und ich mein System neustarten soll.
> Neu Runterladen hat es leider auch nicht behoben :/


 
Hm... Du bist schon der Zweite, der von dem ich das höre!? Wichtig ist auf jeden Fall den Launcher als Administrator auszuführen. Ansonsten kannst Du im Downloadbereich des Firefall Forums auch das komplette Programm auf einmal runterladen. Vielleicht hilft das?! Ansonsten gib in ebendiesem Forum mal "installer" oder "launcher" in die Suchfunktion ein - die liefer in der Regel brauchbare und gut gefilterte Ergebnisse.

Grüße


----------



## phila_delphia (31. August 2012)

Heute startet der Verkauf der Firefall Founder Packs. Näheres dazu im Video.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Svr2tlug0X4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Am heutigen PAX Wochenende sind die Preise für die Founder Packs um 25% reduziert.

Übrigens. _Ich habe immer noch einen Key für das Spiel zu vergeben._

Grüße


Edit: Ab jetzt kann man die Packs hier kaufen: http://beta.firefallthegame.com/founders


----------



## Hackman (1. September 2012)

Kaufst du dir eins von den Packs? Finde der XP-Boost beim billigsten von den 3 ist nicht gerade üppig, Tiki-Masken wird man eh nur mal kurz anziehen und wieder zur Seite legen und Red Coins kann man sich bei Bedarf kaufen, das wird sich noch zeigen ob es irgendwas "kaufwertes" im Spiel geben wird.
Kann ich den Key reservieren für einen meiner TS-Buddys? Bin mir imo nicht sicher ob er noch Interesse hat, aber wenn ja könnten wir bald wieder gemeinsam losziehen.


----------



## phila_delphia (1. September 2012)

Hi Hackman! Ich reserviere Dir den Key gerne - wobei Du selbst auch zwei neue Invites bekommen haben solltest (check mal im beta Fourm)?!

Wie auch immer: Ich hab mir auf jeden Fall schon ein Commander Pack geholt. Dieses Wochenende für 75$ = 59€ das ist mir das Spiel auf jeden Fall wert.

Wipes gibt es nun auch keine mehr - man kann seine XP für immer behalten, bald kommt ein Haufen PvE Content...

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn - es geht gerade mal los und ich will von Anfang an mit dabei sein!

Liebe Grüße

Phila


----------



## Hackman (1. September 2012)

Wenn es keine Wipes mehr gibt warum sind in den Packs dann so arg beworbene Features wie Namen reservieren drin? Ist das also für diejenigen, die noch keine Beta Invites haben?
Wo seh ich im Forum ob ich Invites habe? Ich habe keine E-mail und auch beim Forum Einloggen keinerlei Benachrichtigung gesehen.


----------



## ZeroX360 (1. September 2012)

Wann das wohl startet glaube seit ein halbes Jahr am warten und immer noch nix vom Beta Key.

Naja erstmal GW2 suchten.


----------



## phila_delphia (2. September 2012)

Hi Hackman!

Wegen des Keys. Bei mir funktioniert das so: Wenn Du Dich auf die BETA Seite begibst, (https://beta.firefallthegame.com/) dann solltest Du (nach dem Login) oben neben dem FireFall Logo die Schlatflächen "Downloads" und dann "Invites" und dann "Community" sehen können. Wenn Du Keys erhalten hast, dann steht neben "Invites" auch gleich eine Zahl... Nach eine Klick auf die Fläche solltest Du dort die Möglichkeit vorfinden den Key direkt an eine Mail adresse zu schicken, oder einen Code zu generieren, den Du weitergeben kannst.

Grüße


----------



## Hackman (2. September 2012)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> Hi Hackman!
> 
> Wegen des Keys. Bei mir funktioniert das so [...]
> Grüße


Yeah. Danke, hab 2 Stück! Die sind ja gut versteckt. Ich geh immer direkt gleich auf Community, und klicke nie auf "Request Beta Access", was dann die Beta-Seite öffnet. Hätte die niemals bemerkt


----------



## phila_delphia (2. September 2012)

O.k. Schön, dass ich helfen konnte! Dann werde ich den Key an jemanden anderen weitergeben!

Grüße


----------



## phila_delphia (10. November 2012)

So - ich hätte wieder zwei Firefallkeys!

Bei Interesse, bitte eine PM an mich, oder hier im Forum melden.

Grüße

Phila


----------



## phila_delphia (12. November 2012)

One to go!

Grüße


----------



## Fexzz (12. November 2012)

Danke nochmal phila  Läuft die Beta dauerhaft? Hab neulich irgendwas von Beta-Wochenenden gelesen :o Vielleicht mag ja jemand heute Abend mit mir zusammen spielen?


Grüße


----------



## Hackman (13. November 2012)

Ja, die Beta-Wochenenden sind ein findiger Marketing-Trick, damit die Leute geteasert werden und sich dann die kostenpflichtigen Starter-Pakete kaufen, weil sie mehr spielen wollen. Der Beta-Key von Phil gilt aber 24/7, keine Sorge! 
Wenn du jemand zum Spielen suchst, kannst mich gerne adden: MixxedUpManiac. Ich spiele aber aus Zeitgründen erst wieder am Wochenende.


----------



## phila_delphia (14. November 2012)

Hackman schrieb:


> ... Der Beta-Key von Phil gilt aber 24/7, keine Sorge! Wenn du jemand zum Spielen suchst, kannst mich gerne adden: MixxedUpManiac. Ich spiele aber aus Zeitgründen erst wieder am Wochenende.


 
Hi! Danke Hackman für die Antwort und Erklärung. Stimmt - die Server sind immer on (bis auf die Patch/Wartungszeit alle paar Wochen). Natürlich kannst Du auch mich geren Adden: philadelphia. Ich bin am ehesten Sonntags von 17 Uhr bis zum "Tatort" in Firefall zu finden. Dann kannst Du (und auch andere Interessierte!) auch gerne auf unser TS kommen... (Daten dafür gebe ich Dir im Spiel). Am Anfang ist es manchmal nicht schlecht, wenn man nachfragen kann .

Viele Grüße

Phila

*Ach ja, einen KEY hab ich noch...*


----------



## flasha (14. November 2012)

Probiere gerne neue Dinge aus. Falls jmd noch einen Key hat, nehm ich gerne.


----------



## phila_delphia (14. November 2012)

Der Key ist per PM raus!

Liebe Grüße

Phila


----------



## FrozenLayer (14. November 2012)

Falls noch jemand nen Key über hat, ich würde mich riesig freuen. Vielen Dank. <3


----------



## cann0nf0dder (20. November 2012)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand nen Key über hat, ich würde mich riesig freuen. Vielen Dank. <3


 
schick mir ne pm falls noch bedarf besteht


----------



## Dolomedes (4. Dezember 2012)

Falls wer noch n Key braucht einfach auch mch anschreiben, Hab Firefall auch schon fast ein Jahr und Keys/Invites seit neuerem wieder übrig.


----------



## phila_delphia (10. Februar 2013)

Ich hab auch noch 4 weitere Keys... Ist eine echte Flut in letzter Zeit. Wer mag: PM an mich.

Grüße


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (26. März 2013)

Hey phila_delphia,
habe dir eine Nachricht gesendet wegen dem Invite. Das Spiel hört sich großartig an und sieht super aus. Würde es gern spielen


----------



## Dolomedes (20. April 2013)

Falls da noch Mangel ist ich lad gerne auch noch 3 Leute ein 
Halt anschreiben wie gehabt.


----------



## phila_delphia (23. April 2013)

Vielen Dank Dolomedes!

Ich habe gegenwärtig noch einen Key  

Die Nachfrage war in der letzten Zeit nicht so hoch, aber das kann sich schnell ändern.

Seit dem letzten Update ist FF in meinen Augen deutlich runder und stimmiger geworden!

Gruß

phila


----------



## Hackman (23. April 2013)

Und am 9. Juli geht's in die Open Beta!


----------



## Dolomedes (24. April 2013)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Dolomedes!
> 
> Ich habe gegenwärtig noch einen Key
> 
> ...



In jedem Fall, das neue Crafting System ist um einiges besser, ich spiel jetzt über ein Jahr Firefall hat sich viel verändert.
Toll, ich hoffe nur das Chosen war update, REMOVED ned meine gecraftete Tech..Da stecken ein paar Bohnen drinn XD


----------



## phila_delphia (24. April 2013)

Dolomedes schrieb:


> Toll, ich hoffe nur das Chosen war update, REMOVED ned meine gecraftete Tech..Da stecken ein paar Bohnen drinn XD


 
Ja, geht mir auch so... Ich hab gerade für das Umwandeln immer mal wieder was reingebuttert 

Grüße

phila


----------

